# Dan Anderson on " Why I rarely rebuild"



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan uses some sound logic in his opinion on rebuilding.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...arely_rebuild_/


----------



## HWooldridge (Oct 13, 2010)

I generally agree with him but it all depends on what the repair is and your skill level. I have a complete machine shop along with welders and forging equipment. I probably would not rebuild an alternator because they are cheap to replace but there are a lot of other repairs I can do. I've overhauled engines, pumps, gear boxes, clutches, etc. with success and gone back to work sooner than later.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

HWooldridge said:


> I generally agree with him but it all depends on what the repair is and your skill level. I have a complete machine shop along with welders and forging equipment. I probably would not rebuild an alternator because they are cheap to replace but there are a lot of other repairs I can do. I've overhauled engines, pumps, gear boxes, clutches, etc. with success and gone back to work sooner than later.


Ditto, doesn't make sense if your paying $100/hour for somebody else to do it. I do all the repairs here on the farm, complete engine rebuilds, transmissions, gearboxes etc. But even then sometimes it doesn't make sense. When the 903 Cummins in our big 4WD took a dump, I would have had the same in parts and machine work as just exchanging it for a long block and the reman company guaranteed their work for a year. I'm good, but I don't guarantee my work. Well I do actually, guaranteed not to break until it leaves the shop.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I used to be concerned that fixing things was becoming a lost art. Now I'm convinced that finding the parts is really the issue. Components sourced from overseas (and domestic) often just have to be replaced because the "assembler" only buys the final component and gets it from multiple sources on an equivalency basis. They don't buy any spare parts because no one wants to carry any spare parts inventory. Electronics started the trend, but now it extends to much bigger pieces of equipment....it will likely continue because if you can't get the parts, even trying to fix something becomes the bigger waste of time.

I just ordered a hydraulic cylinder rebuild kit. It'll be the first one I've rebuilt in years, because it's usually cheaper to just buy another cylinder. I'm probably wasting my time, but it really pains me to throw something away that I know I can fix. It also helped that the dealer actually had the rebuild kit available and I didn't have to search high and low for something that MIGHT work.


----------

